# Sticky  Official: A6\S6 (C5) Picture Gallery



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

This thread is so the A6 & S6 (C5) forum members can post pictures of their cars to share with everyone. It will make a good resource for people to get ideas of how to mod or style their A6\S6 (C5).
1. ONLY post pictures of A6\S6 (C5)'s. 
2. If not your A6\S6 (C5), state otherwise. 
3. No commenting on peoples cars in here. This is a Photo Album only. 
If someones pictures are broken or no longer showing please *alert a moderator* to remove the post and let the user know they need to post new pictures.


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

Sorry, some S4 content. I should note that the house just beyond the S4 and the one farther down the street, are no longer there. They both burned down in the San Diego fire.








C5 asses. 








Man, I need to get out and take some better pictures.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (DannyGangstaGTi)*

its a C5...


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

here's my 01' A6 4.2, 6spd conversion, 19x8.5" gallardo rims, 265/35 tires, H&R springs, custom headlights, and RS6 bumper to come



































_Modified by derracuda at 9:55 AM 12/29/2007_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (derracuda)*

My Allroad wannabe, a 2,8 q-tip








Pic added 16/12-07


















_Modified by PerL at 9:52 PM 12-16-2007_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

After Purchase Clean


















_Modified by GLS-S4 at 3:26 PM 1/24/2008_


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (C5) Picture Gallery ([email protected])*

2002 A6 2.7T Tip - modified


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

quick ones of mine.


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (DannyGangstaGTi)*

here's some of mine, no front shots although a do have the same headlights as derracuda now :}


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Only had her a few days now. Loving every minute so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FrankVR6 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (Ville)*

My Avant, still got the temp on......


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (Uberhare)*

UBERHARE:
LOve YOUR ride.
What rims are those. I like how they recess in and have no hub cap like some of the audi rims I ahve seen. What size are they too?



_Modified by formulagigi at 10:12 PM 1/1/2008_


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (formulagigi)*

Here's mine. 
2004 C5 A6 2.7T Quattro... modded...
Pics are missing my latest mod, a badgeless and ringless blacked out front grille








































Mods
APR Chip, DVs, Bipipe, Dual Exhaust, Snub mount
VAST Piggies
SAMCO Hoses
NEWSOUTH PowerGaskets
Koni Yellow Adj Shocks
H&R Springs
Hsport Sway Bars
Goodridge SS brake Lines
Brembo Cross drilled rotors
19 DiamondBlack BBS RS GT (FOR SALE) and 17 BBS RC (For sale)
RS6 Rear lip Spoiler and S6 Door Blades
Debadged
Blacked out no ring/badge Front Grille (Stock Grille with Chrome inserts for sale)
TIP Recode 01032
Window Remote Up/down Recode
Tint


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (formulagigi)*

Mine 2.7t 6spd.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (K04A1)*

Went ice racing this weekend, it felt like I maneuvered a battle ship in a marina...


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (C5) Picture Gallery ([email protected])*


----------



## sjparker (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (Massboykie)*

2002 a6 avant


----------



## Four Ring Circus (Jul 4, 2007)

*Mine*


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Mine (Trip1eBlack)*

nice clean ride, and seeing them side by side, I like yours better than the S4
BTW what does the DTM package include?
Thx
Brice


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Mine (formulagigi)*

winter get up.


----------



## richardsc (Feb 1, 2008)

*Here's My '99*

word, new Audi owner here








Specs in my sig, and I've still not yet been able to identify the wheels (came on the car). 
I absolutely love this car, and I'm pretty sure I'll be an Audi driver for quite a long time!
These forums are real nice, and I'll drop by often!
Also, I'll post more pics later - it's winter and my car is way too dirty to take pictures now


----------



## DimaAudi (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_









Hey, can I see more pictures of this car? It looks so sexy from the back


----------



## Corporaljohnson (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_









That is the *SICKEST* 6 I have ever seen!!


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (Corporaljohnson)*

here's mine again, with different suspension and wheels than a few few posts above...
Pics show news mods:
Blacked out Front grille
Euro Plate
18" RS4 DTM rims wrapped with Goodyear F1AS
Koni FSD's and Eibach Springs


----------



## richardsc (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (formulagigi)*

Looking real good formulagigi!
I have to admit though, I liked your old BBS wheels more than the RS4 wheels now








The grille and euro plate mods really make the car look good though!


----------



## kievskiy (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (C5) Picture Gallery ([email protected])*

damn, i missed this thread, lol, well here is my stage2+ 6MT C5

















































*for more pictures and videos visit :* 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2182658


----------



## texas_golfer (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (C5) Picture Gallery ([email protected])*

2003 S6 Avant. This car is for sale, by the way. 
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3643860


----------



## avantge (Jan 29, 2008)

yikes!!!!!!!!!! u guys are making me want to get a c5 real bad now........nice pix!!!!


----------



## kievskiy (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Mine (Trip1eBlack)*

did you come to last Treasure Island meet? i think i saw it person, looks ill 

_Quote, originally posted by *Trip1eBlack* »_My ride


----------



## Trip1eBlack (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Mine (kievskiy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kievskiy* »_did you come to last Treasure Island meet? i think i saw it person, looks ill 























Sure was... Thanks man. Your car is pretty bad @$$ too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dfaulkner (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (C5) Picture Gallery ([email protected])*

my new 01 A6 Avant


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Still bone stock, but a new picture anyways.


----------



## ImSpecialerThanU (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (DimaAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DimaAudi* »_
Hey, can I see more pictures of this car? It looks so sexy from the back









































What you asked for found just from looking around


----------



## gtimotorsport46 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (DannyGangstaGTi)*

Here she is fresh on the streets of Chicago, W/ fresh K04 hybrids, rs4 coolers, and Stage 5 oct goodies. Too many mods to list feel free to email me with any comments or qustions @ [email protected]
Some pics are from last year sold the wheels looking for some new shoes.



































































































































_Modified by gtimotorsport46 at 1:38 PM 8-4-2008_


----------



## richardsc (Feb 1, 2008)

How'd you get those sweet lights where the fog lights normally are? All around, good looking car! cheers!
Here's a couple of my 99 A6



















_Modified by richardsc at 4:09 PM 3/26/2008_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (richardsc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *richardsc* »_How'd you get those sweet lights where the fog lights normally are? All around, good looking car! cheers!

Those are from the new S6 I believe. I've seen some mod them to fit in an Oettinger front bumper for the A3 as well.


----------



## gtimotorsport46 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (EK20)*

You are right they are out of a new S6. It was a real pain in the @$$ to do, but the end result makes for a sweet bumper!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (gtimotorsport46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimotorsport46* »_You are right they are out of a new S6. It was a real pain in the @$$ to do, but the end result makes for a sweet bumper!

Definitely. I'd love to do something with those S6 LEDs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ReadBetweenTheRings (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (EK20)*


----------



## ReadBetweenTheRings (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (EK20)*


----------



## ReadBetweenTheRings (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (ReadBetweenTheRings)*


----------



## FrankVR6 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (BIGMerle)*

New flix.
This time on H&R Sport springs & Bilstein Sport Struts. Brabus MonoV 2pc 19X8.5ET35-235/35-19 & 19X9.5ET35-265/30-19.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (gtimotorsport46)*

what grills are those, prefaced options are limited- nice ride


----------



## gtimotorsport46 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (ironmule)*

Thanks they are all hand made with. I just used the factory grill rings and lots of prep work.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (gtimotorsport46)*

Some new pics of my car. It's a 99 2.8q, the mods are Allroad headlights, In.Pro LED taillights, In.Pro black side repeater lights w/LED bulbs, LED conversion in fog lights, rear fog light panel painted in body color, H&R lowering springs and 8x18 Audi A8 replica wheels, in Yokohama rubber.


----------



## kingofnyc22 (Nov 17, 2005)

Here is a few of my s6


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (kingofnyc22)*

Those RS4 wheels make your S6 look amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtimotorsport46 (Apr 19, 2007)

My car is being parted out check out link for great parts for great deals.
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3810816


----------



## richardsc (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's a couple more of my car:


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: (910_Industries)*

Before:








After:

















Rest in peace, old friend.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Damn, what happened?!!?!?
Also, were those wheels 17's or 18's? Mine are 18's, but I've only seen the 17's on every other A6 with the S-Line package.


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_Damn, what happened?!!?!?
Also, were those wheels 17's or 18's? Mine are 18's, but I've only seen the 17's on every other A6 with the S-Line package.

That's the "drunk 20 something girl running a red light" mod.
A seriously drunk girl (blew a .24) with no insurance (of course) ran a red light at around 50 -60 mph and clipped me as I was going through the intersection.
They were 18's.
Not many S-lines ended up with the 18's, as it seems a lot of people opted for the all season tire and wheel package. Not sure why, the 18's look WORLDS better on that car.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (jrmcm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrmcm* »_That's the "drunk 20 something girl running a red light" mod.
A seriously drunk girl (blew a .24) with no insurance (of course) ran a red light at around 50 -60 mph and clipped me as I was going through the intersection.
They were 18's.
Not many S-lines ended up with the 18's, as it seems a lot of people opted for the all season tire and wheel package. Not sure why, the 18's look WORLDS better on that car.

Drunk driver = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
I was wondering about the wheels. I'm glad I got one with the 18's instead of the 17's. Any idea how many exactly got the 18's vs, the 17's?


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (EK20)*

99' A6 Avant 2.8


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (910_Industries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *910_Industries* »_
Clean







2.8?

Yes she is...wish i could have the 2.7








Thank you!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lu VR6* »_99' A6 Avant 2.8










I'm diggin' the whitewalls and the stance man! I think that is the first set of "pie plates" I have seen that I liked on a C5


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

what are the lowest springs one can get for the c5?


----------



## Turboterham (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (drivingenthus)*

yeah mine are low








this is my A6 look 2007, car is since january under (heavy) construction..


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

Your car and Ville's are the reason I bought an A6...Always a favourite!


----------



## BostonDriver (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (C5) Picture Gallery ([email protected])*

My 2002 4.2 witha "few" RS6 parts...


----------



## FrankVR6 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (BostonDriver)*

First Place at waterfest:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Any pictures from the side? White A6's FTW!


----------



## FrankVR6 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (EK20)*

Ask & you shall get!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (FrankVR6)*

_Super_ clean avant you have there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Those aren't Brabus wheels are they?


----------



## FrankVR6 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (EK20)*

Yes sir Brabus IV 2pc wheels. 19X8.5 ET35 & 19X9.5 ET35 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (FrankVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankVR6* »_Yes sir Brabus IV 2pc wheels. 19X8.5 ET35 & 19X9.5 ET35 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

They look sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'm thinking about the new S5 reps from Harmann or possibly Oettinger.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (diggydex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diggydex* »_
The wifes ride..


and my wifes ride


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_and my wifes ride

12mm spacers in front and 15mm out back right? Looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sebastianjbauer (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (EK20)*


----------



## zushwa (Jun 29, 2008)

New member. I've had the car for a few months, doing mods along the way.
















Later,


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (zushwa)*

^^ Car is looking good.. what size are the RS4 reps? They look perfect on your car







^^


----------



## zushwa (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (910_Industries)*

Thanks dude. They are 19's. They actually weren't my first choice in wheels but for the price I couldn't resist. Even if I swap wheels I'll keep them 19's. I had 20 inch HRE's on my Lexus and fitment and look wasn't perfect. I'm pretty happy with the look and fitment. No rubbing even as low as it is, with the family and groceries!! Gotta love coilovers.
















Later,


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (zushwa)*

Nice! They 19x8's or 8.5's? Which coils are you running? I am hopefully going to pick up a C5 Avant this week.. interested in my options as far as that stuff.. Glad to see another NC C5 Lover out there










_Modified by 910_Industries at 1:26 PM 8-26-2008_


----------



## zushwa (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (910_Industries)*

19x8's, +45 offset. Coilovers are H&R's. Sways, Door Blades and Tip chip are next.
I don't know what it is but I can't leave my cars and guns alone. I'm always modifying them. I guess it's better than a crack habit.








Later,


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
12mm spacers in front and 15mm out back right? Looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

they are actually 15 and 20mm now.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_they are actually 15 and 20mm now.

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
That last picture of the current 15 and 20?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (zushwa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zushwa* »_









WOw, looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Where did you get the badgeless grill? FK?


----------



## zushwa (Jun 29, 2008)

Ebay, I think. I was on a trip and the wife ordered it for me. I know it was less than $100. I'll find a link.
I popped off the chrome trim on the lower grill until I find a better one. It looked kind of odd with one all black and one with chrome. Kind of ghetto, but I'm working on it.


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (zushwa)*

I just picked up my baby last night and so far I LOVE IT. I have lots of plans for it in the near future.. including some new products from our company. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
That last picture of the current 15 and 20?

nope, it was prior. need to have a sunny day and get some new pics


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (zushwa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zushwa* »_Ebay, I think. I was on a trip and the wife ordered it for me. I know it was less than $100. I'll find a link.
I popped off the chrome trim on the lower grill until I find a better one. It looked kind of odd with one all black and one with chrome. Kind of ghetto, but I'm working on it.

Nice. I saw that ECS Tuning had some FK Badgeless grills for the A6, so I htough you got yours there.
I might have to pop off that lower chrome piece since it looks out of place http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_nope, it was prior. need to have a sunny day and get some new pics

That's too bad, I'd like to see how those wheels look with the proper spacers.


----------



## Jacob G (Oct 29, 2006)

2000 A6 2.8 FWD (105,000 miles)
The pics were taken April 2008 right after I had revamped the whole suspension, control arms, Bilstein Touring shocks with Eibach 1.4" lowering springs, and 17" A4 rims. I've had the car for about 2 years, 55,000 miles. The car is stock except for a K&N Filter, and being maintained religiously.
(P.S. The torque converter bushing went about a month ago







, it's back on the road now though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


















_Modified by Jacob G at 12:19 PM 9-14-2008_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Jacob G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jacob G* »_









I always wondered how those wheels would look on the A6. I thought about getting 18" reps.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (910_Industries)*

I suppose I could post come pictures of mine. I wasn't going to keep it long but man I love this car! Don't know what to do to it yet I'll figure out something to make it my own.


----------



## NO-golfrider (Dec 26, 2005)

Mine: 2003 lowered and 8,5 and 9,5 x 19"


----------



## 2.7bt (Sep 18, 2008)

2004 A6 2.7T (manual)
Before:








































After:
















































1/4m 14.0s








_Modified by 2.7bt at 1:43 PM 9/18/2008_

_Modified by 2.7bt at 1:47 PM 9/18/2008_

_Modified by 2.7bt at 3:06 PM 9-19-2008_

_Modified by 2.7bt at 3:07 PM 9-19-2008_


_Modified by 2.7bt at 3:08 PM 9-19-2008_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

What was with that 1.8T badge?








Turned out great though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KillA6 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (C5) Picture Gallery ([email protected])*





_Modified by KillA6 at 7:52 AM 9-19-2008_


----------



## vorsrung (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: (2.7bt)*

that looks amazing....







best looking c5 i've ever seen, nicely done....I gotta know...where did you find those allroad 'rocker panel' things, always wondered how that would look, but didnt think they'd fit...really wanna put them on mine. the 1.8T badge made me laugh.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (vorsrung)*

only shot ive got of mine currently...


----------



## peperra (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (C5) Picture Gallery ([email protected])*

How do u upload pics here?...i have some nice pics from h20 this past weekend. i think u would like them but i can't figure out how to post them...


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (peperra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peperra* »_How do u upload pics here?...i have some nice pics from h20 this past weekend. i think u would like them but i can't figure out how to post them...









http://www.photobucket.com is one of the better options. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (EK20)*

I use flickr.com for my photos.. but photobucket is also popular.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (910_Industries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *910_Industries* »_I use flickr.com for my photos.

I've been meaning to set up a flickr account. I have so many pictures in my flickr account I don't know where to start though.


----------



## diggydex (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (C5) Picture Gallery ([email protected])*

This thread is so the A6 & S6 (C5) forum members can post pictures of their cars to share with everyone. It will make a good resource for people to get ideas of how to mod or style their A6\S6 (C5).
1. ONLY post pictures of A6\S6 (C5)'s. 
2. If not your A6\S6 (C5), state otherwise. 
3. No commenting on peoples cars in here. This is a Photo Album only.
If someones pictures are broken or no longer showing please alert a moderator to remove the post and let the user know they need to post new pictures.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (diggydex)*

new pic with the latest addition...allroad lights.


----------



## kingofnyc22 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (2035cc16v)*


----------



## deucescorner (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (zushwa)*

weird, are you using any spacers? 'Cause from what I see you have a 2.7T and running a +45 offset won't clear the calipers


----------



## Dubz Minus 3 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (deucescorner)*

here's mine, only pictures of it looking like this, hit a deer not too much later

























KW V2s and 18x8/9 Benz wheels


----------



## NO-golfrider (Dec 26, 2005)

what is so funny with 1.8T
I've got 1.8T in my A6...










_Modified by NO-golfrider at 9:40 AM 10-14-2008_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (NO-golfrider)*

Those arent't Lorrinsers are they?


----------



## NO-golfrider (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (EK20)*

Mine you talk about? I've got SLR replica, 8,5x19 in front and 9,5x18 in the back
But thinking about moving to the states, car's are getting more and more expensive in Norway








It's about the same price for an RS6 in the states as it is with an A6 1.8T here











_Modified by NO-golfrider at 10:20 AM 10-14-2008_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (NO-golfrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NO-golfrider* »_Mine you talk about? I've got SLR replica, 8,5x19 in front and 9,5x18 in the back

They look amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Trip1eBlack (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (kingofnyc22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kingofnyc22* »_
























Car looks SWEET!! What's your wheel spacer set up?


----------



## kingofnyc22 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (Trip1eBlack)*

No spacers. wheels are OEM RS4 19x9 with 275/30/19 potenza 01r tires.
her is OZ Superleggera III 19x8.5 with 15mm front and 20mm back.










_Modified by kingofnyc22 at 10:46 AM 10-20-2008_


----------



## Raudi S6 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (kingofnyc22)*


----------



## LEONARDNEMOY (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (C5) Picture Gallery ([email protected])*

Pic of my old car








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (LEONARDNEMOY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEONARDNEMOY* »_Pic of my old car








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

is that white car what i think it is?


----------



## sebastianjbauer (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (kingofnyc22)*

*kingofnyc22* and *Raudi S6*, how do you like the g-force KDW2's on the S6? I used to have them on my GTI and absolutely loved them, so I got them for my S6. They are still the best handling tire I have ever driven, but I find them to be unbearably loud in that configuration.
What are your impressions?


----------



## kingofnyc22 (Nov 17, 2005)

They do handle well not as good as my bridgestones but still good. They are a litle loud.


----------



## LEONARDNEMOY (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (71DubBugBug)*

It's just a GT painted to look like a Lotus. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (LEONARDNEMOY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEONARDNEMOY* »_It's just a GT painted to look like a Lotus. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










looks clean though


----------



## audiv842 (Nov 23, 2008)

*my a6*

2001 a6 4.2 
rs6 grill
rs6 bumpers
rs6 exhaust
h and r coils 
custom intake


----------



## msydnor (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (C5) Picture Gallery ([email protected])*

Here's mine with some 20inch $200 dollar ebay wheels and H&R coils. Since I only paid $2K for the car I didn't want to spend to much on it.


----------



## 96jettasexer (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (msydnor)*

just picked this up
01 2.7t tip. vogtland coilovers, pioneer touch screen, new a6 wheels, hsport sway bars, h&r spacers










_Modified by 96jettasexer at 11:56 PM 12-23-2008_


----------



## 16v80 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (96jettasexer)*

Hi
Member from Australia, I Recently bought this 02 A6 3.0L tip quattro, mods so far are the 19" BBS


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (16v80)*

Here's the '01 A6 2.7t. Stock except for 4.2 Pie-plates.








And putting it to use


----------



## gticruiser (Jan 23, 2003)




----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

Nice to see another clean silver Avant!


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (Uberhare)*

what wheels are those? size and make etc?


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_2002 A6 2.7T Tip - modified









































































love them a lot


----------



## gticruiser (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (badger5)*

Mine are DTM RS-4 Replicas 19 X 9.5


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (gticruiser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gticruiser* »_Mine are DTM RS-4 Replicas 19 X 9.5

What suspension setup are you running.. shocks & springs?


----------



## gticruiser (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (910_Industries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *910_Industries* »_
What suspension setup are you running.. shocks & springs?

I have Eibach Springs and Dampers. Thinking about selling them if anyone is interested.


----------



## JonD-2.7tDallas (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (C5) Picture Gallery ([email protected])*









2003 A6 2.7t 6MT Stage II, Magnaflow mufflers/tips, H-sport, H&R, Koni F, Tanoga w/RS4 knob, Bi-pipe, HyperBoost, snub, DTS, RS4 Rep 18x8.5, Debadge, Smoked tails, pre-facelift rear plate surround, clear corners, StopTech BBK ,custom enclosure, door panels, amp rack, Alpine/MB Quart (coming)


----------



## steckrca (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (JonD-2.7tDallas)*

Bone stock. Picked it up Feb 7.


----------



## yakob89 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (gticruiser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gticruiser* »_
I have Eibach Springs and Dampers. Thinking about selling them if anyone is interested.

I was wondering do you put a camber kit on after you got the new springs & dampers?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (ryanjn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanjn* »_Does anyone know what taillights these are?









Those are LED taillights. Brand I'm not sure of.

_Quote, originally posted by *ryanjn* »_I have an 04 A6 S-Line.. taillights look like this:








Are they OEM from another C5 model?

Nah, mine are exactly the same.


----------



## sleepy-jim (Mar 8, 2009)

In-pro led's. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-A6-...A1318


----------



## Jayjay38114 (Apr 21, 2009)

*My Audi A6!*

New member. 2001 Audi A6 2.8 Quattro......she has original every thing.
























Looking to upgrade her rims once I get her fixed, minor body damaged in Dec. 2008.







She's not drivable because the side and curtain airbags were deployed upon impact of the hill. Aftermath of that, I must say these pics are pretty horrific, viewer discretion is advised. Lol.


























_Modified by Jayjay38114 at 3:39 AM 4-21-2009_


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: My Audi A6! (Jayjay38114)*

WIFEZ








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sleepy-jim (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: My Audi A6! (modstyle)*

Nice, any more pics? what wheel/tyre size is she running?


----------



## boosted_A6 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (C5) Picture Gallery ([email protected])*

http://s709.photobucket.com/al...0.jpg
http://s709.photobucket.com/al...7.jpg


----------



## boosted_A6 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (boosted_A6)*


----------



## boosted_A6 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (boosted_A6)*


----------



## boosted_A6 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (boosted_A6)*


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: My Audi A6! (modstyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *modstyle* »_WIFEZ








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Those MAE's? I had my eye on a set last fall.. still want to pick up a set of 3 piece MAE's.. sexy stuff!


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: (zushwa)*








Really Nice [email protected]@k!! sO fAR...









S6 FOGS


_Modified by JM$Y at 10:56 AM 1-2-2010_


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: My Audi A6! (910_Industries)*

18x8.5 MAE'S
running 225/40 rear205/40 up front http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The car will get some treatment this weekand hehe
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gticruiser (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: My Audi A6! (modstyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *modstyle* »_18x8.5 MAE'S
running 225/40 rear205/40 up front http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The car will get some treatment this weekand hehe
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Great looking car!!


----------



## halik (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: My Audi A6! (modstyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *modstyle* »_18x8.5 MAE'S
running 225/40 rear205/40 up front http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The car will get some treatment this weekand hehe
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Those rims are hot - awesome look!


----------



## garagebornvws (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (Ville)*

sexy ass!!!!! Mita Ku Lu?


----------



## sleepy-jim (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (garagebornvws)*

The daily dad wagon


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

Holy crap! That is the cleanest C5 Avant I've ever seen. Looking good man. What are the specs on the wheels and suspension?


----------



## sleepy-jim (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (910_Industries)*

cheers took some cleaning though as previous owner didn't , specs are 215 35 19's on 8.5x19 lm reps et40 with 15mm spacers all round 25's on the way for the rear though, banned from coilovers by the missus as i get carried away so Jamex 1.9tdi springs on s-line shocks, the cars a 2.5tdi v6 wanted rake but also comfort as just had a baby girl car now drives better than with factory s-line springs.

_Modified by sleepy-jim at 10:07 AM 5-4-2009_

_Modified by sleepy-jim at 10:09 AM 5-4-2009_


_Modified by sleepy-jim at 10:13 AM 5-4-2009_


----------



## Dee the barber (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (C5) Picture Gallery ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (C5) Picture Gallery ([email protected])*

2002 Audi S6 Avant Quattro

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










see it in the classifieds section for sale:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4418393


----------



## sleepy-jim (Mar 8, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
dope


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
Definitely. I'd love to do something with those S6 LEDs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i was the lucky & new proud owner of a sweet set custom to fit my A6...pics already up


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (sleepy-jim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepy-jim* »_The daily dad wagon

























i was interested in what light blue bulbs are in your headlights?


----------



## ImHerKen (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: (DTOYVR6)*

I think we met at the Z meet... here is mine...I did park it for now tho until I fix my license...


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

New picture!


----------



## l33yds (Aug 30, 2009)

*My new purchase.*

Hi, im new here, just bought an a6 TDi, here she is with my fez, which ill be saying goodbye to.


----------



## Corporaljohnson (Feb 25, 2005)

_Modified by Corporaljohnson at 7:56 PM 10-1-2009_


----------



## SKEEMEISTER (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (gtimotorsport46)*

I was just looking through all the pics and I saw yours. What stereo do you have in there. Is that Audi or aftermarket. I have a 2002 S6 and the stereo buttons are broken but I want something a but nicer that I could also hook the GPS into as well as IPOD idapter and bluetooth.
Cheers!


----------



## Mr. Blank (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (SKEEMEISTER)*

I just picked this beauty up about a week ago. I finally got around to shooting some pics. 2001 2.7TQ


----------



## gtimotorsport46 (Apr 19, 2007)

My New 4.2 90% finished. (R.I.P 2.7t) Thoughts and comments welcome. [email protected]


































































































_Modified by gtimotorsport46 at 7:08 PM 10-30-2009_


----------



## A6 j7 (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

75% ...








MORE PICS SOON..


----------



## gticruiser (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (gtimotorsport46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimotorsport46* »_My New 4.2 90% finished. (R.I.P 2.7t) Thoughts and comments welcome. [email protected]










Your car looks so damn nice!!!


----------



## TyChew (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (C5) Picture Gallery ([email protected])*

























A6 2.7T Quattro (6-Speed): Koni racing suspension, Konig 19's w/ Pirelli 235/35 P-Zero Rossos, RS4 clutch, APR diverter valves, APR performance software, Kenwood amp w/ Kenwood 10" subs, 25% tint on the sides & of course limousine on the back










_Modified by TyChew at 9:42 AM 1-24-2010_


----------



## mikey k (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (TyChew)*


----------



## votblindub (May 1, 2008)

Used to roll around like so(two years ago)
















Went to Albany, NY to DJ a friends party, found pothole, did this
































Went to Waterfset 2009, bought these








Test fitted them with some random tires i had sitting around
































Went for a test drive(to work, on a monday). This happened on a highway going ~70mph in the left lane(rear driver side)
















I decided to get new slightly thicker tires since the entire sidewalls were evacuating on these
By wednesday that week had these in the garage








Got frightened of my wheel gap, lowered it.
It got winterry, snowy and crappy outside. I put my OEM wheels back on. Looks like this now








im now itching for a coilover set, because im still unhappy with the current stance. will be selling my Bilstein sport shocks with H&R sport springs after i get a new coilover set. LMK if anyone wants the stuff.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (votblindub)*


----------



## mikey k (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

new rotiform BLQ's


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (mikey k)*

nice drop !!!What kind of suspension??


----------



## Jett'in (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (modstyle)*

Stock Nemo 4.2










_Modified by Jett'in at 9:39 AM 2-20-2010_


----------



## allroadmtl (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: My AR*

Here's my 03 Allroad with TSW Snettertons





























_Modified by allroadmtl at 10:58 AM 1-30-2010_


----------



## mikey k (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (jack75)*

fk coilovers, had to raise the car a tad for the BLQ's due to the larger tires as they are just the advertising wheels for them.


----------



## jack75 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (C5) Picture Gallery ([email protected])*

my 2000 avant bentley wheels H&R springs


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (mikey k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikey k* »_

















amazing


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (gtimotorsport46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimotorsport46* »_My New 4.2 90% finished. (R.I.P 2.7t) Thoughts and comments welcome. [email protected]

































































































_Modified by gtimotorsport46 at 7:08 PM 10-30-2009_

love the look. Whats your wheel and tire specs?


----------



## halik (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (mikey k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikey k* »_

















Need new springs...


----------



## gtimotorsport46 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

19x9.5 et35 255/35/19 all the way around.


----------



## mikey k (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (halik)*

it has brand new coilovers on it... but don't worry your little head. my money paid for everything. not yours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gticruiser (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (mikey k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikey k* »_it has brand new coilovers on it... but don't worry your little head. my money paid for everything. not yours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

lol, car looks great!!


----------



## j31izzle (Jan 7, 2002)

hey mikey, your car was one of the few that inspires me to get a c5 avant. what coillovers were you able to do that drop on?


----------



## nrowensby2 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## mikey k (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (j31izzle)*

FK silver line coilovers. decent for the money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thinking of doing something different though


----------



## nrowensby2 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## brokevdubkid (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: (ImHerKen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ImHerKen* »_I think we met at the Z meet... here is mine...I did park it for now tho until I fix my license...








was this car forsale at one point?


----------



## audib4 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (nrowensby2)*

my '01 4.2


----------



## mikey k (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (mikey k)*


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Official: A6\S6 (mikey k)*

damn


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah, I really like those wheels. I'd get all four with the same width/offset though.


----------



## nrowensby2 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (nrowensby2)*


----------



## germangorilla (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (FirstVDub)*

Wow! you stoll my thunder. JK! looks good, I think you probably pulled the alphards off better, especially with that stance. But I still enjoy mine, here's a couple of shots of mine.


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (germangorilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germangorilla* »_Wow! you stoll my thunder. JK! looks good, I think you probably pulled the alphards off better, especially with that stance. But I still enjoy mine, here's a couple of shots of mine.





Looks good man......need to bring it down a little but other than that nice and clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikey k (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## A6QUATTROA6 (May 1, 2009)

*Love the pictures*

This has been a good place for me to get ideas. I am a little embarrassed to put mine up here because it is still completely stock.


----------



## peres (Jul 28, 2010)

*Very nice color. Custom painted or original?*



zushwa said:


> New member. I've had the car for a few months, doing mods along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice color. Custom painted or original? 
Would be nice to know the color name/code.

Per


----------



## A6QUATTROA6 (May 1, 2009)

Will that rear valance (with the exhaust tip cutouts) from the 2002+ year model fit a 2000?


----------



## A4dream (Apr 14, 2009)

My '99 Avant 7 seater.

Mods
19x10 O.Z. Classe wheels on 15mm H&R spacers. 5% limotint all around. Carbon wraped rear valance around exhaust ports. Dual rear exhaust tips. S4 door blades wraped in carbon fiber wrap. Thule Alantis 1800 box.

Mods to come...
Custom Widebody this spring w/ RS6 front bumper and skirts. Custom paint and interior. dvd, navi. 4.2 6spd swap (still just a dream though). And new 19" wheels next summer..... not decided on what yet. Blistine coilover suspension inthe spring also. Ordered this week. Gonna wait thru the winter to install.

Hope you enjoy Jeremy


----------



## audiudo (Sep 9, 2010)

19x8.5 all around with staggered offset.


----------



## raziel13 (Sep 24, 2010)

19'' bbs ch's
H&R Coil overs
Badgeless grill


----------



## BigTim (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## mikey k (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## mikey k (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## lancek1028 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Mine!*

2003 Audi A6 2.7T Quattro Tiptronic : Brilliant Black outside - Vanilla-Onyx inside.
Mods as of 7/28/2010 : Bailey diverter valves : APR Bi-Pipe : Pro Dry S Drop In Filter : 235/40/18 Bridgestone Turanza Serenity's mounted on 18" Sport Edition ST4's 
Hotchkis Anti Swaybar set, front and rear.
2010 service : Coil recall : Spark plugs : Water pump and timing belt service
Cam seals, crank seal, valve cover seals : GROM iPod Adapter Direct Interface : New tie rod ends
On the bench waiting to be installed Adams Drilled and Slotted Rotors :


----------



## mikey k (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## ilikeaudis (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## mikey k (Jun 24, 2009)

test fit...:vampire:


----------



## Audi4.2L (Nov 19, 2010)

Here's mine...


----------



## mikey k (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## gticruiser (Jan 23, 2003)

I like that, very subtle mods but if you know Audi you know they are there. By the way, where did you get the lower grills?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

gticruiser said:


> I like that, very subtle mods but if you know Audi you know they are there. By the way, where did you get the lower grills?


Thanks! I have brushed mirrors. cupra lip, and a few other things to add next. I made the lower grills and am currently making an upper one.


----------



## gticruiser (Jan 23, 2003)

SMOOTH said:


> Thanks! I have brushed mirrors. cupra lip, and a few other things to add next. I made the lower grills and am currently making an upper one.



Have you had a chance to install the Cupra lip? If not do you have a pic of one on another A6? I've been dying to see what it looks like.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Haven't gotten mine in yet but here is a guy's off AZ that has done it.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

well I can't get her any lower at the moment give me about a month or just before sowo for bags then we should be good to go


----------



## mikey k (Jun 24, 2009)

new wheels.... keeping this set :beer:


----------



## timbo2pointO (Apr 23, 2006)

good idea keeping this set. looks tough!


----------



## timbo2pointO (Apr 23, 2006)

just put some coils and wheels on my daily and it snowed the next morning. first day of spring surprises.








here are my other cars.


----------



## DreA6 (Dec 26, 2010)

shes all debaged now and i smoked the tail lights today. hids and some lowering springs deff needed lol


----------



## SummerSnow (May 18, 2004)

So why is the cop car parked on the sidewalk like that?


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

Whos is this anyways? is it still around?


----------



## TeutoniC5 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re:*

*Last A6.*

























*Current A6, 15mm H&R spacers, no H&R coilovers. (they were recently installed, I'll post some pictures soon)*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

Pics of the car with the *19" TSW Holstens* with New 235/35 R 19z
*

Exterior*


























































*Interior:*


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

mikey k said:


> new wheels.... keeping this set :beer:


what size r those wheels


----------



## mikey k (Jun 24, 2009)

19x10.5 and 19x11.5 ET30ish i forgot the exact offset numbers. 235/35 and 265/30 rubber :beer:


----------



## s4logic (Sep 9, 2007)

*my fmic*


----------



## 4.2Guy (Jun 25, 2011)

Mine......teal narrow body is the wifes, and the gold fatty is mine....


----------



## cmbishop14 (Sep 10, 2009)

My wife's new car. Needs some TLC but it will get there.


----------



## JagerPwrd (Nov 30, 2008)

*When it was pretty*

figure i should post one up


----------



## deucescorner (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm not very active here but I figure I'd post up pics for the first time. Went through many different wheel setup and ended back with OEM+ look (my fav) 

I have no professional photoshoot pics so these will have to do for now


----------



## deucescorner (Jul 4, 2006)

JagerPwrd said:


> figure i should post one up
> ][/QUOTE]
> 
> That looks SICK!!!!! I've always liked those wheels!!!! Now I know OEM roof racks looks good :thumbup:


----------



## koemm over (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## koemm over (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Vinchenzo51 (Jun 23, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

2001 A6 2.7T 6sp w/ a set of Frankenturbo F4H-BT's


----------



## rybrum88 (Aug 16, 2011)

2004 A6 quattro . V6 BiTurbo


----------



## ragtop (Feb 20, 2006)

on hippie gas
http://[IMG]http://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h424/russwinderslc/audidirt.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## FAh-kit8vt (Oct 19, 2009)

a quick cellphone pic i took at work today. really wish i had a good camera with me.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

ragtop said:


> on hippie gas
> http://[IMG]http://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h424/russwinderslc/audidirt.jpg[/IMG]


any more pics of this?


----------



## K04'd A6 2.7t (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## K04'd A6 2.7t (Dec 7, 2011)

Heres sum of my 2000 A6 2.7t


----------



## K04'd A6 2.7t (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## K04'd A6 2.7t (Dec 7, 2011)

19in VMR


----------



## MB'E55 (Sep 10, 2001)

*18" USP Wheels..H&R Springs..dechromed window trim*








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## ragtop (Feb 20, 2006)

on cng this is cheaper to run than a prius, just as slo tho


----------



## raperak74 (Feb 20, 2007)

are those tailights oem or aftermarket? where did you buy them?>


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

SMOOTH said:


> Haven't gotten mine in yet but here is a guy's off AZ that has done it.


what lip is that


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

lndshrk said:


> what lip is that


CUPRA i believe...


----------



## INControl7 (Jan 13, 2011)

Vinchenzo51 said:


> :wave:


is that the s6 trunk or something?


----------



## INControl7 (Jan 13, 2011)

????????????


----------



## gticruiser (Jan 23, 2003)

Just a spoiler.


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

SMOOTH said:


>


sorry I keep quoting this car but I have been looking all over for these clear headl lights with no luck. Can anyone point me in the right direction.


----------



## ilikeaudis (Mar 25, 2010)

Can't say for sure but I'm willing to bet he opened the lights up himself and removed the reflector. There's a lot of info on how to do it on audizine


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

Oh thank you. I have seen them on a lot of cars in this thread. Would you happen to have a link?


----------



## ilikeaudis (Mar 25, 2010)

Just search clear corner in the c5 section on audizine.com. I think there might be a DIY in the tech section also


----------



## low fuel (Sep 11, 2008)

What lower bumper grilles are these/where did they come from?


SMOOTH said:


>


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

ilikeaudis said:


> Just search clear corner in the c5 section on audizine.com. I think there might be a DIY in the tech section also


Thanks friend. I searched and searched to no avail. But it was a great site. And now thati know it's just removing the piece I'm sure I can figure it out.


----------



## ilikeaudis (Mar 25, 2010)

Remove the headlight then use a heatgun to get the lens off then just pull the amber reflector out then seal it back up really good so you don't get condensation inside it


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

ilikeaudis said:


> Remove the headlight then use a heatgun to get the lens off then just pull the amber reflector out then seal it back up really good so you don't get condensation inside it


Another option in pull the headlight and the take a pic and break the amber reflector out in pieces an pull out through the bulb hole. That's what I did and worked fine. Be careful not to scratch the chrome inside...


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

Yeah thanks guys. Ima pull it apart so I can swap the projectors as well. Cant wait to start posting pics of mine soon. Suspension will be on its way next month along with adapters so i can have some JDM fun :what:


----------



## 2.7t gt (Jul 13, 2009)

2.7bt said:


> 2004 A6 2.7T (manual)
> Before:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

2.7t gt said:


>


any more info on the steering wheel swap?


----------



## 2.7t gt (Jul 13, 2009)

shadowdglx said:


> any more info on the steering wheel swap?


It's TT stering wheel! With customs stering wheel multifunction control module!


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

2.7t gt said:


> It's TT stering wheel! With customs stering wheel multifunction control module!


Nice steering wheel. :thumbup:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

2.7t gt said:


> It's TT stering wheel! With customs stering wheel multifunction control module!


Like a PAC steering wheel interface?


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

My 02 2.7T . Currently just have Revo stg 1 . More to come


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

soon.


----------



## fresh1 (Aug 29, 2004)

*s6 steering wheel*

can you tell me how you wired up the air bag? what parts are need? what steering wheel do you have? how did you get the buttons to work?


----------



## a4edwin (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

Does anybody know what wheels these are or the specs? Thank you!


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

a4edwin said:


>


Nice! Any more pictures. What are the specs and tires size and suspension? :wave:


----------



## -Sammy (Mar 25, 2012)

lndshrk: 

That first picture is deffinately RS4 rims, seems to me it is 19's.
The second one I don't know the make, but it strikes me as 18's.. anyone else in on that ?


----------



## Kevin37 (Feb 4, 2012)

Dont know if mine will fit in here really but its a 1.8T avant and the only modifications thats been done so far is the air ride suspension kit 


















They are the best I have so far should get more in the next few weeks hopefully


----------



## Kevin37 (Feb 4, 2012)

Meant to add to this can anyone suggest me some rear shock absorbers that will be able to handle the lowness of this now? 

Any help or suggestions are much appreciated


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

^ nice car :thumbup:. But why would you opt for a 1.8t swap? Besides better gas mileage wouldn't that be downgrading.?:sly:


----------



## Kevin37 (Feb 4, 2012)

lndshrk said:


> ^ nice car :thumbup:. But why would you opt for a 1.8t swap? Besides better gas mileage wouldn't that be downgrading.?:sly:


Im not sure I understand the downgrading bit? But if you mean the 1.8 its because of insurance prices and petrol etc. I dont do enough miles a year to justify the extra 5p a litre or the extra few hundered pounds in insurance 

It might be because of the BMW thats not mine that my brothers, forgot to mention that


Anyone got any ideas for shocks?


----------



## a4edwin (Nov 14, 2010)

DSC_0188 by a4edwin, on Flickr

DSC_0190 by a4edwin, on Flickr
19x 9.5 et 40 255/35/19 kumho's 12.5mm spacers up front and 15mm out back


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)




----------



## Kevin37 (Feb 4, 2012)

WOW that looks awesome. Is it on air?


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Oh yes...
Airlift bags, accuair management and 19x10 rollers...


----------



## justlikechuck (Dec 14, 2011)

*Audi a6 avant 1.8t -99*









Winter mode!














































Next up is some new rims!

Greeting from sweden!


----------



## justlikechuck (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)




----------



## golf666 (May 28, 2002)

My a6 1.8t quattro s-line - 04 (138000km)! 










I love to drive it in the snow  









RS6 pedals: 









Finaly 40mm lovered: 









Xenon kit: 









some carbon fiber: 



























And 2 bonus pics on my audi 90q - 85


----------



## jamaicanjoe (Jun 23, 2012)

*ECU*

Hi my name is joseph I just both my first Audi A6. I need the ECU plash can u help?


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow. It's been a while. Umm, since my last picture (page 1) I have made a few changes. I put on coilovers and new front brakes. I swapped the wheels out for 18" S4 wheels.
The S4 from the first picture is gone and so is the A6. Now we have a '12 S5 and a Jetta. I think that sums it up. 
I really need to get some good pictures of the wagon. That car is too nice for my ****ty iPhone pictures.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

SO I was on the Oe BBS RC's










But got a set of 19" ASA wheels with my new (B5) S4... they work much better on the A6










and... my friends V8


----------



## BeckoTDI (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello, this is one euro c5 from Bulgaria. Greetings. 










18" RS4 style wheels, now with 245/40/18 tyres 










selfmade tinted headlights


----------



## AudiM (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello

*16"*


















*18"*
tires are the sh**t 255/45 :screwy:
thinking of new rims or new tires




























are these regular windows on a A6?


----------



## nac5000 (Jun 18, 2010)

My 2001 ///S6 4.2 V8 from Guadalajara Mexico 










S3 8P 18"wheels with Hankook V12s









V8 :thumbup:









Love the carbon inserts









At the Audi dealer getting the wheel center caps...









Love alcantara roof!










the cars blogspot: http://audis6nac.blogspot.mx/

greetings!


----------



## nac5000 (Jun 18, 2010)

AudiM said:


> Hello
> 
> are these regular windows on a A6?


Hello I think yes, mine are double  they are for security and isolate sound


----------



## vytkee (Sep 8, 2012)

A few photos of my C5 from Lithuania.  How it used to look and how it looks now. 







By vytkee at 2011-04-26[/IMG] 








By vytkee at 2011-05-24 








By vytkee at 2011-06-09 








By vytkee at 2011-06-11 








By vytkee at 2011-06-11 








By vytkee at 2012-09-09 








By vytkee at 2012-09-09 








By vytkee at 2012-09-09


----------



## golf666 (May 28, 2002)

i was out today in the nice autum weather and took some photo´s!










s-line interior, wounderful 









collage:









"joey" mod on the headlights:


----------



## torgeirloe (Sep 29, 2012)

*about time to brush off the dust from the thread*

this is my car/project
s6 4,2 v8 2000


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

'01 4.2, ST coils, 18X9.5 et30 Privat Kups w/225/40 512s


----------



## AudiM (Jul 18, 2012)

new rims 19" 235/40


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Pic from the OKVW cruise


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## 525iTFeen (Sep 3, 2007)

One of my current projects. Deciding whether to go ape**** come spring or leave it alone.


----------



## ilikeaudis (Mar 25, 2010)

Um I think you already know the answer to that


----------



## Mikkelkhs (Dec 10, 2011)

*Sv: Official: A6\S6 (C5) Picture Gallery*



ilikeaudis said:


> Um I think you already know the answer to that


+1

Sendt fra min GT-I9300


----------



## turbowagon22 (Jun 25, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


>


so nasty. great fitment:beer:


----------



## ZephyrCoveQuattro (Feb 12, 2013)

zushwa said:


> Thanks dude. They are 19's. They actually weren't my first choice in wheels but for the price I couldn't resist. Even if I swap wheels I'll keep them 19's. I had 20 inch HRE's on my Lexus and fitment and look wasn't perfect. I'm pretty happy with the look and fitment. No rubbing even as low as it is, with the family and groceries!! Gotta love coilovers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is your camber? Are you using a camber kit?


----------



## ZephyrCoveQuattro (Feb 12, 2013)

shadowdglx said:


> any more info on the steering wheel swap?


Where did you get the start/stop button. How does it work with old key? Any DIY or info?

Thanks!


----------



## ZephyrCoveQuattro (Feb 12, 2013)

lndshrk said:


> Does anybody know what wheels these are or the specs? Thank you!


What is the offset of those wheels and what is your tire size? I have some rs4 wheels like that and I want to set up my stance like that.


----------



## jarlh91 (May 25, 2009)

A couple photos from _dpod_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## MuCu (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## MuCu (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## jcr13 (Oct 26, 2008)

*my a6 wagon*


----------



## kumkum (Jul 4, 2013)

Random clicks of my Audi A6, bought it in last week.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## jakester92 (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## mkeevo (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

aledelic42 said:


>


:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## christian23 (Apr 25, 2009)

*It's fs*

Looking to sell my wagon if anyone is interested



5000obo


----------



## piotrekA6 (Sep 29, 2013)

jakester92 said:


>


nice wheels,spec please


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

christian23 said:


>


Wow, that looks really nice. Good luck with the sale. :thumbup:


----------



## christian23 (Apr 25, 2009)

^thanks hopefully i dont have to store it and 
It goes to a new good home


----------



## jakester92 (Jan 4, 2013)

CCW CLASSICS 18x10 +20 in the front and +16 in the rear with 215/40 tires...

Bolt Pattern is 5x114.3 but are mounted using wobble bolts..




piotrekA6 said:


> nice wheels,spec please


----------



## christian23 (Apr 25, 2009)

<a href="http://s816.photobucket.com/user/polinaquiroz/media/IMG_2248_zpsd2673ab0.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i816.photobucket.com/albums/zz87/polinaquiroz/IMG_2248_zpsd2673ab0.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_2248_zpsd2673ab0.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s816.photobucket.com/user/polinaquiroz/media/IMG_2224_zpse8baa74d.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i816.photobucket.com/albums/zz87/polinaquiroz/IMG_2224_zpse8baa74d.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_2224_zpse8baa74d.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s816.photobucket.com/user/polinaquiroz/media/IMG_2208_zpsfd76c54f.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i816.photobucket.com/albums/zz87/polinaquiroz/IMG_2208_zpsfd76c54f.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_2208_zpsfd76c54f.jpg"/></a>

still fs if anyone is looking for one


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

From FCF 2013


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

Immaculate as always rictus


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

dubbed_up_daz said:


> Immaculate as always rictus


Thanks! By the way, I'm coming to the UK to steal your rear bumper. Your RS6 is tits. Do you have the RS6+ exterior trim?


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

I dont,I have a pikey vinyl version just now but itll get sorted when the car goes in for paint :thumbup: 

how its sitting just now


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Damn, that looks amazing!


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks :beer:


----------



## EDHURE (May 29, 2013)

*Simple and Nice*

This is my Simple and Nice C5


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Love those wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## EDHURE (May 29, 2013)

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## nuGGet_puFFer (Nov 25, 2011)

christian23 said:


> Looking to sell my wagon if anyone is interested
> 
> <a href="http://s946.photobucket.com/user/christian32376/media/a6wagon_zpsacf854b9.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i946.photobucket.com/albums/ad305/christian32376/a6wagon_zpsacf854b9.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo a6wagon_zpsacf854b9.jpg"/></a>
> 
> 5000obo


Did you paint your lights yourself? Any more pics? Interested in selling just the headlights? I have a stock set I could trade, are your's bi-xenon?


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

My Avant


----------



## grélon (Apr 16, 2014)

hi from paris in France
it's my dark hearse homemade
A6 C5 facelift TDI 130hp
modified in US model


----------



## makenbaa (Apr 30, 2014)

This is my A6 2.7t q.


----------



## Simooo (May 9, 2014)

18x9,5 225/40r18 and 18x8,5 215/40r18 et 40


Lähetetty iPhone 5


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

A few recent shots of my car..


----------



## christian23 (Apr 25, 2009)

[/^looking really nice :thumbup:


----------



## Wikked1.8 (Sep 16, 2006)

2002 2.7t 6 speed manual, Vogtland coils, q5 wheels.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

fresh paint,fresh wheels,fresh engine and fresh box...


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## osoners (Oct 7, 2011)

Just bought this last week. Ordered coilovers already. 9.5x19 for next summer. Can't wait.


----------



## Wikked1.8 (Sep 16, 2006)

Anyone know what the color to of my A6 is called. I'm trying to find a new headlight washer cover for the driver side.


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

Its called cashmere gray pearl


----------



## osoners (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## nuGGet_puFFer (Nov 25, 2011)

Wikked1.8 said:


> Anyone know what the color to of my A6 is called. I'm trying to find a new headlight washer cover for the driver side.





osoners said:


>


Looking good fellas!


----------



## osoners (Oct 7, 2011)

Better pics.





































https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AxFEVOksc8 :laugh:


----------



## Agheorghe1 (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## juha.p88 (Jun 2, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

nice ride ^^

just got new wheels for my ride, im loving them


----------



## A6rick (Sep 30, 2012)

Been a while since I've posted on this... Here's a nice update... 

































Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## colinc1444 (Jun 30, 2014)

F*ck I miss my C5 A6 so much. I want to cry every time I see the owner driving it. I've got a Golf and I love that too, but I wish I still had the A6. It was a dark blue 3.0 Quattro. UGHHHH I want it back.


----------



## ibedrooms (Jun 3, 2010)

dubbed_up_daz said:


> fresh paint,fresh wheels,fresh engine and fresh box...


great magazine feature, nice car


----------



## Rah253 (Nov 20, 2004)

*Bien joue!*

I love the stance, good job on the changes! :thumbup:


----------



## BlueB3Greg (Mar 13, 2017)

This thread is pretty dead lately, but I've finally started on mine. 99 Quattro. Just had the rear bumper replaced, and refinished a set of super trashed allroad rims (color doesn't show right in pics, but it's a heavily flaked metallic bronze). My suspension is on order, but it's like a 3 week turn around from the manufacturer.


----------



## sasa1981 (Sep 1, 2003)

Picked this a6 2.7t 2 months ago still working on it










New wheels











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tyfnfvw (Oct 1, 2018)

Wow, nice photos dude ^^


----------



## SnMkV (Nov 11, 2015)

My style isn’t for everyone but here’s my static a6. Second pic was when it was a more practical height. BC Extreme Low with 60k 326power springs. 18x10 +0 and 18x11 +9.
































Still working out some kinks with the garbage duraflex bumper.


----------



## nistah2020 (May 26, 2020)

2004 Audi RS6 V8 Twin Turbo


----------

